# What are your favorite FO from Day Star?



## NameThatCandy (Jan 30, 2008)

I plan to order Day Star sample pack, what are your favorite FOs or MUST HAVE FO fr them?

thanks


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 30, 2008)

Pink Sugar
Vanilla bean Noel 

For sure!


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't find Vanilla Bean Noel, only see Vanilla Bean Cookies, is it the same one you talked about?

Have you tried:
Coconut Pear
Stone-wash Cotton
Frozen Green Tea Souffle
Buttermilk and Honey
Sweet Pea Petals
Sweet Grass
Parsley Water

Thanks Tab


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 30, 2008)

Can't help w/ any of those, sorry.


----------



## Barb (Jan 30, 2008)

the men's axe duplicates; kilo, phoenix, essense, tusumni.

i just got in a caramel coffee latte.


----------



## NameThatCandy (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks Barb


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Jan 31, 2008)

I love Daystar!

some of the ones I really like -

Purple Haze
Ambra de Nepal (not sure spelling)
Honey
White chocolate macadamia nut cookie
Sampaquita Promises

Some of the FOs are hiding under different sections like Premium, Dreamy dessert, etc.  So you have to do a little digging....


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi GrumpyOldWoman,

How much oz ppo do you usually use for CP soaps?

Thanks


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Feb 4, 2008)

> Hi GrumpyOldWoman,
> 
> How much oz ppo do you usually use for CP soaps?
> 
> Thanks



1oz ppo
I think the general guideline is between 0.7 to 1 oz FO ppo.
I'm new to soaping too (only started a few month ago), so haven't have it all figured out.  However, I do tend to like my stuff more fragrant, so I usually go on the higher % side.  I think usage can also vary from scent to scent, depending on how strong your FO is.  You kind of have to test things out and see how you like it....  HTH.


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 5, 2008)

thx


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 8, 2008)

Just ordered a sample pack today, here is my 5 sample FOs:
Coconut Pear
Frozen Green Tea Souffle
Buttermilk & Honey
Black Vetyver Coffee
Paradise

I can't wait to make GM soaps with Buttermilk & Honey and Black Vetyver Coffee.


----------



## NameThatCandy (Feb 13, 2008)

Received my order today.

I am very surprised that they gave me a Free Sample (2 oz) of Shortbread Cookies.

I am going to try "Buttermillk & Honey" for my GM oatmeal soap.


----------

